# Bowtech Destroyer 2010 pics



## ddd-shooter (Oct 24, 2009)

Screen captures from a now-deleted youtube video. 
Saw this on AT.
32.5 ATA
6" BH 350fps
7" BH 340fps
Looks like a dual cam?
Notice the axle sits ABOVE the limb...Laminated limbs


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh, and the flex roller guard as well.


----------



## GaErik (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks nice, but also looks like yet another over priced bow to me.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 24, 2009)

GaErik said:


> Looks nice, but also looks like yet another over priced bow to me.



Thats how it works in the archery industry; just wait a year or two and that technology will trickle down into cheaper bows...


----------



## GaErik (Oct 24, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> Thats how it works in the archery industry; just wait a year or two and that technology will trickle down into cheaper bows...



Yeah, just like computer technology. Every year they're coming out with NEW, MORE QUIET, FASTER...With out a HUGE difference from last years or even more. Eh, there's marketing for ya...


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 24, 2009)

The flyer...


----------



## tony32 (Oct 24, 2009)

all the bows are starting to look alot alike to me the monster the x force the new bear now bowtech is in the mix who is chasing who!


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 24, 2009)

Yep, youre right Tony.

Must like the already curved limbs and shorter BHs.

Wonder what the pricing will be?

Im in the market for a new bow to put in Lay-Away all year haha.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2009)

Im definately like the 350 over the 340 based on looks alone. Neither of those look like a Monster or X Force to me either. The 340 riser looks alot like the Alien X though. Rumor is, that thing draws as smooth as a Tribby. Only time will tell. I cant wait to shoot one.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 24, 2009)

I don't see any resemblance to the Monster or X-force either...
I like the 340 better, and one in 31 inch draw would put me with the same speed as a 350 anyway...
I prefer the look of the 340 riser, I have always liked the looks of the alien-x riser...
If it had a longer ATA, I would really be impressed.


----------



## deerassassin22 (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow someone actually works at bowtech!!!!! Call the press and let them know to answer all my emails Oh wait I gave my BOWTECH To a Mathews dealer for a good REEZENop2:


----------

